# 69 electrical problems



## JJs69GTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello, I'm a new member to the forum as I am a (proud) new member of my dream car, a 69 goat. That said, my baby has some electrical problems. The headlights, tail lights and side markers all work fine. The only thing on my dash that comes on is the oil light and turn signal lights. None of my guages work, my dome light doesn't work, no radio and no wipers. I've replaced all of the fuses. I believe I have one missing ground (the one on the back of the block). The car ran fine up until earlier this week. While my key is turned to the "on" position, there is a slow buildup of electrical smoke from under the dash. Now, when I try to start it, nothing. Any ideas? Thanks for your help. Jared


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Get out your meter and a 69 wiring schematic and start testing. Sounds like you have a short somewhere.

Grounds on these cars are terrible. Get that ground cable replaced and make sure it contacts clean metal. Do this first.


----------



## JJs69GTO (Jun 18, 2011)

I've pulled the dash so I can get in there to look at all of the wiring. After further review, I'm not sure that I shouldn't just spend the money and start with a new wire harness. I know some of the wires have been spliced and some look old and brittle. Does anybody know how hard it is to swap out the dash and engine wire harnesses?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Pulling the dash is the hard part! I would recommend M&H for a wiring harness..... Eric P.S. MEANWHILE: LEAVE THE BATTERY DISCONECTED


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> Pulling the dash is the hard part! I would recommend M&H for a wiring harness..... Eric P.S. MEANWHILE: LEAVE THE BATTERY DISCONECTED


:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You might trace down a short and not really NEED a new harness....start small, then expand the search.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

dimitri said:


> :agree:agree:agree:agree:agree


You don't want to end up with a 3550 lb. toaster oven!


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

check to make sure the ground straps on the back of the cluster are all there. My car had one missing. I ran a ground wire and screwed it to the cluster and my dash lights began to work.


----------



## JJs69GTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Update...I went ahead and got new enginge and under dash wiring harnesses. I'm glad I did because after going through the old wiring, I realized it was really shotty. I've installed the new harnesses and got the car to start, but then it wouldn't restart after I turned it off. I'm suspecting my battery cables and possibly my starter solenoid. I know my battery cables need replaced because I can see wires through the cable near the starter. 
I have a question about the wiring under the dash. I have a long orange wire coming out from near the fuse box and I'm not sure where it goes to. My old harness was missing this. Could this wire be the one that goes to my horn relay? If so, why is it under my dash and not under my hood where my relay is? Also, there is a short brown wire that comes out of the harness tape about 4 inches and my old harness had the same thing but nothing was plugged into it. It is up near the top of the dash above my light switch. Thanks for your help guys! Jared


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

An orange wire is USUALLY or an interior light or accessory. You NEED a wiring diagram. The brown wire is most likely for an option that your car didn't come with. Where did you get the harness from?? Eric


----------



## Missouri Judge (Jul 4, 2011)

I believe the short one may go over to the parking brake terminal.


----------



## JJs69GTO (Jun 18, 2011)

The harnesses are from M&H. Eric, I have a wiring diagram but I apparently don't read that as well I read sports articles. I think you're right about the short brown wire...probably goes to something I don't have since it is taped down to the harness. As far as the orange wire, it is about 2 feet in length and has a dual end cap to accept another wire. The only two possibilities I see are Emergency Flasher or Horn Relay.


----------

